# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  01-03-2018 free for off

## CKD

Hi!
Hôm nay mình lang thang HCM được tới tầm 20-21h.
Lộ trình sẽ đi qua, start khoảng 13h qua các nơi:
- Q10
- Q Tân Phú (có thể)
- Q6

Tối xíu thì chắc tầm 18h30 kiếm chổ nào đó ăn uống tẹo  :Wink: , thói thường có thể cari dê SVH Q10  :Big Grin: 
Sau đó có thể cafe tám xíu.

Do kẹt việc nên không có bia đen được, hẹn các bác khoảng giữa đến cuối tháng 3 này.

Anh em nào có nhã ý giao lưu thì alo hoặc sms mình nhé.

----------

Diyodira, solero

----------


## Gamo

Chời, cứ nhè ngay lúc tau đi thì lại lên Xì Gòn...

----------


## CBNN

bác Gàmo ko có lộc ăn ! Dê ngon lắm!

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... nhọ thiệt...

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác gà đi mô hè, có ra hà nội k để bọn em mua lá chanh :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác gà đi mô hè, có ra hà nội k để bọn em mua lá chanh :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hehehe, gà này béo lắm, ko ăn được đâu... Hôm qua em bay về cái ổ cũ của em có chút việc, thế là y chang lão CKD bò lên Xì Gòn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

